# Vitre iPod Garantie?



## CanvasTud (12 Juin 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je suis le possesseur d'un iPod 5eme génération qui a récemment subi quelques dégâts lors d'un voyage en Angleterre… Cela faisait déjà plusieurs fois qu'il était tombé, mais cette fois là fut la mauvaise : écran fissuré… Je me suis donc renseigné, ma garantie est toujours valable jusqu'en décembre (en sachant que c'était du refurb)
Auriez-vous une solution pour éviter de devoir débourser une centaine d'euros et en faisant jouer la garantie si possible…

Merci d'avance.

PS: Je n'ai eu aucun problème au niveau du tactile

…Canvas…


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2017)

La garantie n'est pas une assurance couvrant la casse! Tu auras du mal à faire croire que la vitre a explosé en raison d'un défaut de fabrication ou de conception.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2017)

La seule solution pour que toi tu ne payes pas, c'est de faire payer quelqu'un d'autre 

Donc soit tu braques une petite vielle (ou une jeune karatéka si tu es aventureux), soit tu fais la manche (ça tombe bien, tu reviens d'Angleterre).


----------



## okeeb (13 Juin 2017)

mis à part frauder à l'assurance, ce qui est bien entendu illégal, une dégradation dûe à une contrainte mécanique extérieure n'a absolument rien à voir avec la garantie. 
il va malheureusement falloir payer, d'une manière ou d'une autre...


----------



## CanvasTud (13 Juin 2017)

gwen a dit:


> La seule solution pour que toi tu ne payes pas, c'est de faire payer quelqu'un d'autre
> 
> Donc soit tu braques une petite vielle (ou une jeune karatéka si tu es aventureux), soit tu fais la manche (ça tombe bien, tu reviens d'Angleterre).



Haha! Merci pour vos réponses, du coup, vous auriez peut-être une alternative pas trop chère ??


----------



## okeeb (13 Juin 2017)

Restera à se fournir d'un kit de remplacement, amazon ou ebay en regorge... Cependant, même si ifixit détaille la procédure de remplacement de l'affichage ici, cela reste une opération compliquée nécessitant beaucoup de minutie...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2017)

gwen a dit:


> La seule solution pour que toi tu ne payes pas, c'est de faire payer quelqu'un d'autre
> 
> Donc soit tu braques une petite vielle (ou une jeune karatéka si tu es aventureux), soit tu fais la manche (ça tombe bien, tu reviens d'Angleterre).



C'est vieille pas une vielle


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2017)

En effet, ça ne va pas faire le même effet. Quoi que les deux peuvent faire un bruit infernal lorsqu'on les touches.


----------



## okeeb (14 Juin 2017)

Et pas de livret A avec les petites vielles... Moins rentable.


----------

